# Need Subs In N.e. Ohio ???



## infineon954 (Dec 12, 2004)

I have two subs looking for work in LAKE or GEAUGA COUNTY. Pay rates at $35-45/hr, e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

I know 35 - 45 bucks an hour is average for our area, but I cant make myself get out of bed for that kind of money. By the time I pay for my insurance, gas and repairs I prob going to make less then 10 bucks an hour. For that kind of money I stay inside and stoke the fire. Good luck in your search.....Rob


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

infineon954 said:


> I have two subs looking for work in LAKE or GEAUGA COUNTY. Pay rates at $35-45/hr, e-mail me at [email protected]


 i'm available when it's not snowing here. like last week when you guys got hit, and we got about 3 flakes of snow. problem is $35 yo$45 won't cut it. it's an 1.5 hour drive for me. i bid all my accounts per push and if you average it out, it comes out to $100 to $150 per hour. how are you doing your billing, hourly or per shove. i sub'd for a guy 4 yeare ago he was paying me $55/hr. and doing all his hourly $70/hr including salt! yeah what a dumbass, needless to say the following year i had had first dibs on all of his accounts i got all the good one's, bid e'm my way now i have all the snow to shove to keep all 4 of my trucks and 2 sub's busy, and he got all of his equipment repo'd. that's what's happens when you slit your own throat. but anyhow i don't mind driving up there when you guys get hit but it's gotta be worthwhile. let me know, pete


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

cornbinder said:


> ] good luck if your guys were only closer.


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

*Subs*

All I can say is I live in Ashtabula, Im sorry I wouldnt get out of bed for $35-$45 an hour, GOOD LUCK !!!:salute:


----------



## infineon954 (Dec 12, 2004)

I think you guys are misunderstood. I don't need help. I have guys looking to sub for someone. At their experience level, I do think that $35-45 is quite acceptable, but thanx for the replies.


----------

